# Jackson Swirl Completed. Feast your eyes...



## nojyeloot (May 16, 2013)

About 9 months after I first took sandpaper to the body, it's finally finished. Learned a ton during this process (thread here). It's been mighty satisfying. Without further ado...

















Before






After




























Before





After




Before





After




















I'm going to be making a video of me playing it pretty soon, so you guys can hear it. It plays and sounds really good, especially since I stripped and refinished the neck.


----------



## stuglue (May 16, 2013)

My friend that is a guitar of beauty. I like this


----------



## lametacomeat (May 16, 2013)

Very nice! Huge improvement over the boring black. Very well done.


----------



## nojyeloot (May 16, 2013)

lametacomeat said:


> Very nice! Huge improvement over the boring black. Very well done.



Thanks man, it was actually a boring dark blue sparkle. Moot point, but that's gone haha.


----------



## Berserker (May 16, 2013)

Hate swirls personally but I quite like the subtlety of the colours and it looks like a good quality job... still prefer the blue though.


----------



## Randy (May 16, 2013)

Impressive.


----------



## tommychains (May 16, 2013)

Beautiful swirl. Love when they're done subtle and tastefully like this. I hate the majority of swirls cause they use 1826483937 different colors at once, it just ends up looking like a unicorns vomit.

I'll take it this isn't your first swirl either?


----------



## coffeeflush (May 16, 2013)

Classy


----------



## nojyeloot (May 16, 2013)

tommychains said:


> Beautiful swirl. Love when they're done subtle and tastefully like this. I hate the majority of swirls cause they use 1826483937 different colors at once, it just ends up looking like a unicorns vomit.
> 
> I'll take it this isn't your first swirl either?



 TYVM 

Humbly, this is my first swirl.


----------



## Daf57 (May 16, 2013)

I really, really like that swirl. I'm kind of picky about swirls but I think the color combo is very nice - I agree with the others about the subtlety. 

Good job!!


----------



## Danukenator (May 16, 2013)

Great job on the clear coat! It can be a real pain to get nice and clear.


----------



## nojyeloot (May 16, 2013)

Danukenator said:


> Great job on the clear coat! It can be a real pain to get nice and clear.



Thanks man. I can't take all the credit, my friend Scott at Miller Guitars (TX) shot the clear urethane for me. However, he did coach me on how to sand/buff/finish it myself though.


----------



## AwDeOh (May 16, 2013)

Nice job dude. Why is it that I can't stop thinking about what that paint job *smells* like??


----------



## HighGain510 (May 16, 2013)

Wow that came out great Jon, nicely done sir!


----------



## muffinbutton (May 16, 2013)

tommychains said:


> Beautiful swirl. Love when they're done subtle and tastefully like this. I hate the majority of swirls cause they use 1826483937 different colors at once, it just ends up looking like a unicorns vomit.
> 
> I'll take it this isn't your first swirl either?



That's my problem with a lot of swirls too. I prefer one color and black. This turned out really nice though.


----------



## Handbanana (May 16, 2013)

Pretty sweet. Ive got a DKMG i've been wanting to re-paint. Swirl might be the route to go.


----------



## sakeido (May 16, 2013)

Looks sweet but I was hoping it'd be a Jackson-STYLE swirl, where it has a clear center and then it radiates outward from them.. my favorite style of swirl


----------



## jahosy (May 16, 2013)

Again, not a fan of swirl finishes, but that look gorgeous! Did you get a replacement Jackson logo for the headstock?


----------



## nojyeloot (May 16, 2013)

jahosy said:


> Again, not a fan of swirl finishes, but that look gorgeous! Did you get a replacement Jackson logo for the headstock?



TY sir. 

And yes, it's custom. The only place that I could find to do this exact logo was this place:
Search Results : Best-Decals.com, Your One-Stop Decal-Shop


----------



## skeels (May 16, 2013)

Nice job man! Like the muted tones.

Also see you did a few other upgrades?

Mmmmm. Makes me want to do some more swirling!


----------



## nojyeloot (May 16, 2013)

skeels said:


> Nice job man! Like the muted tones.
> 
> Also see you did a few other upgrades?



Thanks man. 

Right you are:

Floyd Rose Special 
Big Brass Block 
High Tension Noiseless Springs 
Fullshred bridge and neck
Stripped and Refinished Neck


----------

